

Show HN: My midweek project - karmurl - lancashire

Inspired by the following post by photon_off...<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1683309<p>I made karmurl last night. It's a simple app where you submit a URL for feedback, then for every piece of feedback you give to someone else's, you get to read one piece of feedback for yours.<p>http://karmurl.com
======
ashleyw
Love the idea, though: 1) email me when new feedback is received, 2) let me
reply to people's feedback, and 3) preferably don't show me sites I've
skipped, and definitely don't show me sites I've already given feedback to.

Good work!

------
freshlog
I'm addicted to this, actually finished giving feedback to all 12 sites for
review.

Although I've already given feedback within the app, I'll just repeat myself
here.

1\. It would be great to able to continue a conversation with the person who
has given you feedback, right now, you just see the feedback given to you.

2\. I think it's important to get to know the person giving you feedback
because from there you'll be able to tell whether he is the right type of user
for your app.

------
patd
<http://feedbackroulette.com> already does something very similar.

------
saurabh
It seems perfect. It's small, usable and looks good. It would definitely would
be useful for startups.

------
illdave
Looks great - really good idea, thanks for making it.

Not sure if it's just me, but it doesn't display the full page when showing me
someones site to review - it shows the top third and then just grey space
(using the latest version of Chrome on a Mac).

~~~
instakill
Same here. FF6 on Mac.

------
mcrittenden
You might want to consider not showing a user a site that he/she has already
reviewed (i.e., don't let me review the same site twice).

Great idea and nice simple execution, just reviewed a few sites!

~~~
lancashire
Thanks.

That's a really good idea. I just put it together in a few hours and hadn't
thought that far ahead :)

------
revorad
What a delightfully simple and useful app. I could use this all day long.

Thanks for making this.

Edit: I keep getting the test site asking me to skip. Maybe you should remove
it?

~~~
lancashire
Thank you!

------
drdoooom
Wonderful little app. I would actually spend some time going through it if I
wasn't at work. Speaking of which, is there any process put in place to filter
the sites people input?

------
jump
Love your site! I've already gotten back so much useful feedback, thank you! I
agree with freshlog, it would be great to converse with the person who has
given the feedback.

------
Jasber
I'd e-mail users when new review is added. This way users know when to come
back to the site and will make it more engaging.

------
mapster
Could you put 'how this site works' on the side, so I don't have to click on
anything to get this info?

------
iaskwhy
Small request: a favicon!

I really like this idea, would use it a lot on the upcoming days.

